# Once you are 5 stars, can you lose it?



## Bluebellie (Apr 25, 2020)

Or does it stay after forever? Even if you tear everything down?


----------



## raqball (Apr 25, 2020)

You loose it. I was moving flowers and items around and put a lot of furniture and decorations in storage. Went and checked on rating and had fallen to 4 Stars. Once I was done and I had planted the flowers back and put the items from storage back out in the new areas, 5 Stars came back...


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 25, 2020)

It's something you'll definitely want to monitor if you want to keep your rating. 

For example, I was loving the natural look of weeds so I decided to keep a lot of them. Goodbye five stars, old friend.


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 25, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> It's something you'll definitely want to monitor if you want to keep your rating.
> 
> For example, I was loving the natural look of weeds so I decided to keep a lot of them. Goodbye five stars, old friend.


I have this problem also - I wanted weeds in my "ruin" area of town where I have some mossy stones and a well and stuff. Adding the weeds in this area knocked my rating down to 4 from 5, but I'm sure I could get it back to 5 with improvements in other areas!


----------



## Beedubz (Apr 25, 2020)

Is the only benefit of 5 stars the spawning jacob's ladder? I suppose if you collect enough of them and don't need any more what's the point of maintaining a 5 star town?


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 25, 2020)

I mean you only thing you lose once you hit 5 is the valley of the flowers as far as I’m aware cos people want the golden watering can. And they want to design there island without Isabelle complaining xD


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 25, 2020)

It's actually easy to lose it again. I just had too my items (DIYs recipes) lying around on the ground the other day and bam, 4 star rating. However, once I pick up the DIYs, Isabelle said that I got 5 stars again. 

Now I'm at 4 stars again because I dared to plant more trees... I couldn't care less.


Mairmalade said:


> For example, I was loving the natural look of weeds so I decided to keep a lot of them. Goodbye five stars, old friend.


I actually used some weed here and there to decorate spots around my house, campsite and another area and Isabelle didn't complain about it. I guess a certain amount is allowed before she calls it too much?


----------



## raqball (Apr 25, 2020)

Beedubz said:


> what's the point of maintaining a 5 star town?


Pride..


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 25, 2020)

Beedubz said:


> Is the only benefit of 5 stars the spawning jacob's ladder? I suppose if you collect enough of them and don't need any more what's the point of maintaining a 5 star town?


I mean you get the golden watering can DIY but it isnt like they take it away from you when you go down to below 5 stars.

I guess the only reason to keep 5 stars is to get the Jacob's ladder! And bragging rights I suppose haha


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 25, 2020)

Once I got my jacob's ladders I started tossing around flower heads like no tomorrow. 
I'd say it'd be worth waiting until all your ladders have grown in before losing the rating.


----------



## Figment (Apr 25, 2020)

I have weeds planted in my town and lots of trees, but I still have a five star rating. I think having lots of furniture and flowers helps balance the rating.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 25, 2020)

I really wish the rating was more lenient on weed count. First time in ages, the weeds actually look AESTHETIC as HECK and the game's like "GRRRRR WEEDS, MINUS POINTS!!"


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I’m still at 4 stars but I’ve been wanting lots and lotss of trees. I’ll see how it goes.


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 25, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> It's something you'll definitely want to monitor if you want to keep your rating.
> 
> For example, I was loving the natural look of weeds so I decided to keep a lot of them. Goodbye five stars, old friend.


i agree! sometimes just little patches of the weeds look so nice!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 25, 2020)

I am going to try and gain a 5-Star island and maintain it as much as possible, but my ultimate end-goal in this game would be to gain the Golden Watering Can recipe and then craft two of them and finally get one Lily of the Valley flower.
I will display the Lily of the Valley flower proudly in my house somewhere when I do eventually find one.
(I thought they were called Jacob's Ladders? Has it changed in Animal Crossing: New Horizons?)

I just need two Golden Watering Cans as I am storing away the Golden Tools this time due to the durability mechanic.


----------



## Sharla Smith (Apr 25, 2020)

JasonBurrows said:


> (I thought they were called Jacob's Ladders? Has it changed in Animal Crossing: New Horizons?)


They were [incorrectly] called Jacob’s Ladders, but they were Lillies Valleys.




			
				Nookipedia said:
			
		

> Lilly of the Valley
> Earlier games in the series refer to the plant as "Jacob's ladder", which is actually the common name for the Polenonium genus of plants. This was a translation error: they are correctly called すずらん (suzuran, the Japanese name for lilies of the valley) in the Japanese versions. The in-game files also call these flowers lilies, and the furniture award from Weeding Day resembling this flower is called the Lily Lamp. Polenomiumflowers are usually purple or blue, and appear very different from the distinctive bell-shaped lilies of the valley.



To keep this on topic, this’ll be my end goal, as well as finish the museum.


----------



## Maruchan (Apr 25, 2020)

Good to know - thanks everyone for all the useful info! This 5-stars rating thing is like an annoying HOA....with its hidden rules and judging your every move 24/7, lol. Seems like the only perks to me at this point would be for the Jacob/Lilies only. Hmmmmm.


----------



## solace (Apr 25, 2020)

I received my first five star rating yesterday on a whim as I was just curious. Last result Isabelle wanted more items from the top to the bottom. I can tell you that I didn’t make any drastic changes as I am in the middle of breeding. Honestly, I thought it would take a lot more work as I don’t know or looked at the guidelines on what makes a 5 star island.

The hardest thing for me was keeping it tidy. I have a bad habit of dropping items on the ground and promising to sort them later. In NL, my beach was an extra storage space and flowers/hybrids were out of control. So now, I personally wanted to curb that behavior by making myself put things away in my basement and storage at that moment. So for that I give myself 10 stars! As far my island, I agree, HOA standards. Nothing special but golden water can, Jacobs ladder and pat on the back for not being messy!


----------

